# [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dear EV enthusiasts,



I have put two Kelly DC to DC converters in my EV and the second one has now
stopped charging my accessories battery and I am considering just installing
this low cost Alternator off the motor with a pulley instead. Anybody
have any reason to not do this and try again with a different DC/DC
converter? I can drive around in the mean time with a fully charged Deep
Cycle but that approach spooks me at night as I have had the Accessory
battery die at night before and don't like that feeling at all. I live in
the country and there are NO street lights to start trying to figure out the
issue.



Since then, I have installed a Volt meter gauge strictly for the Accessory
battery. Just in case it starts to look like it is going to go down when
the brake pedal is depressed, I know I don't have much time left which
happened tonight and thus figured out the DC/DC converter is toast again.



As always, appreciate the input ahead of time.



Doug Stansfield

www.EVAlbum.com/1973 





-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091111/92cb71b9/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Its a simple but less effecient solution to the problem. This is the way my=
Gvan was built, no dc-dc just an alt off the accessory drive. If you dr=
ive off the prime mover then you will only charge while moving but thats be=
tter than nothing. And ICE alternators are very tough. David.


--- On Wed, 11/11/09, Douglas A. Stansfield <[email protected]> =


> wrote:
> 
> 
> From: Douglas A. Stansfield <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Alternator I am thinking of using is this one:
http://www.jcwhitney.com/jcwhitney/product.jcw?nval=3D0&statenval=3D2000003=
63+19
84&productId=3D2018615&shopid=3D100001&pageid=3D13&skuId=3D488051&id=3D1697=
496&id=3D1697
496 =


It is rated at 200amps which is much higher than the DC/DC converter so I am
thinking that since I have a Deep Cycle accessory battery and keep it
charged while the main pack in charging thus the only time it would be taxed
is when I am stopped and the main motor isn't turning. If the accessory
battery is starting to go dead, then even at an intersection at night I
could always take the car out of gear at the intersection and spin the motor
in order to help keep the accessory battery charging. I think I am going to
go this way as it is only $41 and change and basically I could buy 3 of them
for the cost of 1 DC/DC converter. =


Doug =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of David Chapman
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 6:55 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?

Its a simple but less effecient solution to the problem. This is the way my
Gvan was built, no dc-dc just an alt off the accessory drive. If you dri=
ve
off the prime mover then you will only charge while moving but thats better
than nothing. And ICE alternators are very tough. David.


--- On Wed, 11/11/09, Douglas A. Stansfield <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> 
> From: Douglas A. Stansfield <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Using a alternator works too. I been using a very large one which is use to 
put three heater loads on the motor while I go down very steep hills. While 
I go up hill, a micro switch opens a relay that opens the R-circuit to the 
alternator or the 12 volt power to the alternator and then the DC-DC 
converters kick in.

Here in Montana, I live in area where the hills are like a roller coaster. 
Only up or down. This alternator acts just like REGEN braking. In the 
summer, I may want to let it go a speed. One section I was able to coast 
over 5 miles going up and down hills.

Don't want to do that in the winter time. One time I was going down a long 
icy hill and did not dare hit the brakes. It got up to 85 mph on that run 
without hitting any cars.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Douglas A. Stansfield" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>; 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 3:40 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?


> Dear EV enthusiasts,
>
>
>
> I have put two Kelly DC to DC converters in my EV and the second one has 
> now
> stopped charging my accessories battery and I am considering just 
> installing
> this low cost Alternator off the motor with a pulley instead. Anybody
> have any reason to not do this and try again with a different DC/DC
> converter? I can drive around in the mean time with a fully charged Deep
> Cycle but that approach spooks me at night as I have had the Accessory
> battery die at night before and don't like that feeling at all. I live in
> the country and there are NO street lights to start trying to figure out 
> the
> issue.
>
>
>
> Since then, I have installed a Volt meter gauge strictly for the Accessory
> battery. Just in case it starts to look like it is going to go down when
> the brake pedal is depressed, I know I don't have much time left which
> happened tonight and thus figured out the DC/DC converter is toast again.
>
>
>
> As always, appreciate the input ahead of time.
>
>
>
> Doug Stansfield
>
> www.EVAlbum.com/1973
>
>
>
>
>
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091111/92cb71b9/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's kind of like having a multiple speed transmission in a conversion - 
it's less efficient (the alternator is worse in this regard than that trans 
for sure), and heavier (it's probably better than the trans on this). That 
said, I doubt that the efficiency hit would be of great significance for 
your range.

An alternator also requires a tailshaft on the motor; not all of them have 
one. It takes up more room under the hood, has MUCH less flexibility in 
mounting, and requires a belt which takes a little bit of maintenance. 

IMO bolting a DCC under the hood is much easier than making a bracket for 
an alternator. Saving that time and effort is worth a lot to me, but might 
not be to you.

But most likely an alternator came free with your glider, so if your motor 
has a tailshaft it's one solution. 

One final thought. No offense to anyone, but IMO Kelly might be considered 
a second- or third-tier brand. You don't always get what you pay for, but 
you very seldom get what you don't pay for! So you might also think about 
anteing up a little (or a lot) more cash and trying a first-tier brand DCC 
such as Sevcon, Curtis, Brusa, MES-DEA, or Azure/Solectria.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" an "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave,

I am going to try the Alternator approach. My motor has the tail shaft and
I have room next to it free right now and I don't mind doing a little
fabricating. Seems like it would work. That is a much cheaper way to go I
think. My car now has plenty of power going for it. I love the
acceleration and speed I can get this thing going. Batteries right now suck
but I am looking forward to some new batteries at some point.

Sincerely;

Doug Stansfield
www.EVAlbum.com/1973 


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 7:39 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?

It's kind of like having a multiple speed transmission in a conversion - 
it's less efficient (the alternator is worse in this regard than that trans 
for sure), and heavier (it's probably better than the trans on this). That 
said, I doubt that the efficiency hit would be of great significance for 
your range.

An alternator also requires a tailshaft on the motor; not all of them have 
one. It takes up more room under the hood, has MUCH less flexibility in 
mounting, and requires a belt which takes a little bit of maintenance. 

IMO bolting a DCC under the hood is much easier than making a bracket for 
an alternator. Saving that time and effort is worth a lot to me, but might 
not be to you.

But most likely an alternator came free with your glider, so if your motor 
has a tailshaft it's one solution. 

One final thought. No offense to anyone, but IMO Kelly might be considered 
a second- or third-tier brand. You don't always get what you pay for, but 
you very seldom get what you don't pay for! So you might also think about 
anteing up a little (or a lot) more cash and trying a first-tier brand DCC

such as Sevcon, Curtis, Brusa, MES-DEA, or Azure/Solectria.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" an "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dear Roland,

I will be installing the Alternator I think. Getting tired of having to
keep worrying about the DC/DC converter working....

Otherwise, I was thinking of putting another accessory battery in parallel
while I wait for the new Alternator.


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

WHOLESALE ELECTRICITY PROVIDERS
And ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS




-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Roland Wiench
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 7:41 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List; [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?

Using a alternator works too. I been using a very large one which is use to

put three heater loads on the motor while I go down very steep hills. While

I go up hill, a micro switch opens a relay that opens the R-circuit to the 
alternator or the 12 volt power to the alternator and then the DC-DC 
converters kick in.

Here in Montana, I live in area where the hills are like a roller coaster. 
Only up or down. This alternator acts just like REGEN braking. In the 
summer, I may want to let it go a speed. One section I was able to coast 
over 5 miles going up and down hills.

Don't want to do that in the winter time. One time I was going down a long 
icy hill and did not dare hit the brakes. It got up to 85 mph on that run 
without hitting any cars.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Douglas A. Stansfield" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>; 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 3:40 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?


> Dear EV enthusiasts,
>
>
>
> I have put two Kelly DC to DC converters in my EV and the second one has 
> now
> stopped charging my accessories battery and I am considering just 
> installing
> this low cost Alternator off the motor with a pulley instead. Anybody
> have any reason to not do this and try again with a different DC/DC
> converter? I can drive around in the mean time with a fully charged Deep
> Cycle but that approach spooks me at night as I have had the Accessory
> battery die at night before and don't like that feeling at all. I live in
> the country and there are NO street lights to start trying to figure out 
> the
> issue.
>
>
>
> Since then, I have installed a Volt meter gauge strictly for the Accessory
> battery. Just in case it starts to look like it is going to go down when
> the brake pedal is depressed, I know I don't have much time left which
> happened tonight and thus figured out the DC/DC converter is toast again.
>
>
>
> As always, appreciate the input ahead of time.
>
>
>
> Doug Stansfield
>
> www.EVAlbum.com/1973
>
>
>
>
>
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
>
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091111/92cb71b9/attac
hment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 11 Nov 2009 at 19:08, Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> 
> > If the accessory battery is
> > starting to go dead, then even at an intersection at night I could always take
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dave,

I totally understand the over spinning issue and would not "rev" the thing
out of control. It was just a last minute desperate idea to help keep the
battery up but I really don't think with the alternator spinning while
driving should keep the accessory battery going for much longer than it does
now because while driving it is suppose to put out 200 amps. The Whitney
Alternator is a Bosch brand. I don't think that is a bad brand. Am I
missing something. There are cheaper brands out there but I thought Bosch
was a really good brand.

Have you had a bad experience with Bosch?


Doug



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 7:47 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?



> On 11 Nov 2009 at 19:08, Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> 
> > If the accessory battery is
> > starting to go dead, then even at an intersection at night I could always
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Douglas A. Stansfield" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>; 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 4:39 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?


> Dear Roland,
>
> I will be installing the Alternator I think. Getting tired of having to
> keep worrying about the DC/DC converter working....
>
> Otherwise, I was thinking of putting another accessory battery in parallel
> while I wait for the new Alternator.
>
>
> Sincerely;
>
> Douglas A. Stansfield
> President
> www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com
> 973-875-6276 (office)
> 973-670-9208 (cell)
> 973-440-1619 (fax)
>
> WHOLESALE ELECTRICITY PROVIDERS
> And ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS
>
>
You can actually bolt a aluminum plate to the front face of the motor which 
can hold not only the alternator, but a belt driven vacuum pump, power 
steering and A/C. Most motors will have four bolt holes on the front face. 
One of the Net Gain motors has this set up.

With this amount of load of the motor, I can idle either a GE 11 or a Warp 9 
or Warp 11 motor by switching in another 5k ohm pot that is set for about 
500 rpm. This second pot becomes handy when servicing the A/C system with 
out a stick pushing on the accelerator.

I find if I have to do a lot of short stops and go, I use less energy than 
having to start the motor up from 0 rpm. Surges to 200 amps from idle 
instead to 400 amps from 0 rpm.

Another method I use some times to keep the alternator up to speed, if 
before I come to a stop, I slip the transmission into neutral and the motor 
and large flywheel will continue to spin up to thirty seconds. My battery 
voltmeter still shows above 13.5 volts at the end of this spinning.

Now if you have to squeeze every bit of energy out of you main battery to 
get your range, loading the motor with accessory drives, you may not make 
it. Me, I do not discharge my batteries below 80% SOC. Most of the time, 
I am above 90% SOC even driving all these accessories.

Roland 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Doug;

Break down, go to Wal*Mart or a cheepo parts place and pop 20 bux and buy 
a garden tracter battery!They are small, VERY common, hence the cheap price! 
A Alternater belt driven off the front shaft of the motor works just FINE. I 
sense Wayne at EV Blue nodding and saying ;"I TOLD ya so!" He has done over 
ONE HUNDRED conversions! Sez it's the cheap way out. Do ya have the alt. 
that the car was born with? HE always did! It's used to it, and it will be 
happy to have it back? Or as David sez, you might wanna pop for a GOOD , 
pricy, DC to dc, converter> I must say, my Sevcon one has been the most 
trouble free thing on the car! When I was running 90 volts it didn't care, 
went back up to 120 volts, it never broke a sweat.I JUST hooked up an Iota 
in Mike O's S-10, seems to be doing fine, as it CAME with an AC plug I just 
plugged it in, and forgot about it, for tonite. I charged the 144 volt pack 
today, cooked it lightly with the
Monster Charge" Variac setup, got up to about 180 volts!Of COURSE I took the 
truk for a spin, it cruises along in 3rd at about 75-80 amps @ 40-45mph, of 
course it's hard to give constant amp draw figures as WHERE the hell do ya 
find ANY lenghty, FLAT road in CT??As I had NO tags, insurance, etc I stayed 
pretty darn close to home. I WANTED to crank her on, and see what she'd do, 
but not going for any speed stuff 'til legal!Oh the Vacuum brakes sure would 
be nice, too, for less stopping distance than a loaded Acela Express! Gently 
cycling the new badd-eries, go a few miles, charge 'er up again, do MORE 
miles and charge her again. Yur batteries will thank you that you broke them 
in GENTLY! They will pay you back with loooong range and life.Well, it's 
relative, sigh. I thought 20 k was a good lifespan for a pack of 
floodies?But when they go, the animate perversity of in- animite objects; 
one goes, and the OTHERS quickly follow. "IF he goes, I'm outta here, 
too!"Believe me I tried replacing, onesies-twosies, but they, the rest of 
the pack is on to you ,pretty quick!Good Union??

My suggestion to youse newbees; don't chunk a new pack in yur pride and 
joy, and go blasting off with a "look at me , look at me , now! (From 'Cat 
in the Hat!") How FAST it will go and how far? Don't be tempted. Break them 
in lightly. Go out 3-4 miles, come home an' charge, do it again when you 
have a few more minutes, short runs, extend yur joy rides as your cyclage 
builds up, stay outta the go(was gunna say GAS) pedal, go lightly! A little 
foreplay, if ya will?Build up 50-100 miles of gentle driving, before going 
to the races<g>/ Oh we don't do that here, THAT'S over on the NEDRA Yahell 
group site<g>!I would guess a 144 volt S-10 could manage 70-80 full bore? 
EVentually, like a Conrail, or Union Pathetic, freight train?

But, to sorta wander back to the point, I DO, occasuionally? The decent 
Acc. Battery WILL get ya home when your charging system shits out! A safety 
thing as you can run your flashers, etc, AND pull in yur line switch! MAYBE 
ya should have a set of clip leads jumpers, say#10 wire, to tap the main , 
traction pack IF ya got anything left THERE? So you can get home, dignity 
intact. The garden tracter badd-eries go bad in about a year, I've found. 
Last one died, I SMELLED the SMELL of hydrogen, THAT smell we ALL know and 
love so well! Ran down to my local battery place and got another GT 
batterey. We're still honeymooning!Forgot about it, already!

YMMV?

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Douglas A. Stansfield" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>; 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 6:40 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?


> Dear EV enthusiasts,
>
MORE stuff below.
>
> I have put two Kelly DC to DC converters in my EV and the second one has 
> now
> stopped charging my accessories battery and I am considering just 
> installing
> this low cost Alternator off the motor with a pulley instead. Anybody
> have any reason to not do this and try again with a different DC/DC
> converter? I can drive around in the mean time with a fully charged Deep
> Cycle but that approach spooks me at night as I have had the Accessory
> battery die at night before and don't like that feeling at all. I live in
> the country and there are NO street lights to start trying to figure out 
> the
> issue.
>
That's the TROUBLE with DC to dc's. They are silent, don't say 
anything,good or bad, you don't know it has shit the bed, UNTIL a dark 
night!I guess IF they hummed, whirred, beeped or SOMETHIN to let you know 
they are STILL on the job? Of course a VOLT meter will clue you in.
>
> Since then, I have installed a Volt meter gauge strictly for the Accessory
> battery. Just in case it starts to look like it is going to go down when
> the brake pedal is depressed, I know I don't have much time left which
> happened tonight and thus figured out the DC/DC converter is toast again.
>
>
>
> As always, appreciate the input ahead of time.
>
> This is WHY were here!
>
> Doug Stansfield
>
> www.EVAlbum.com/1973
>
>
>
>
>
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091111/92cb71b9/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> > Thanks Dave,
> >
> > I am going to try the Alternator approach. My motor has the tail shaft and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Bob, for your great advise to newbiees concerning the honewmoon period

with new batteries...very helpful advise!



I am usually stuck in the office from 8 to 5 dealing with H1N1, so I look forward to your morning briefings to help me start the day right.

Thanks

Hazem

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Thu, 12 Nov 2009 01:40:16 -0500
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?
> 
> Hi Doug;
> 
> Break down, go to Wal*Mart or a cheepo parts place and pop 20 bux and buy 
> a garden tracter battery!They are small, VERY common, hence the cheap price! 
> A Alternater belt driven off the front shaft of the motor works just FINE. I 
> sense Wayne at EV Blue nodding and saying ;"I TOLD ya so!" He has done over 
> ONE HUNDRED conversions! Sez it's the cheap way out. Do ya have the alt. 
> that the car was born with? HE always did! It's used to it, and it will be 
> happy to have it back? Or as David sez, you might wanna pop for a GOOD , 
> pricy, DC to dc, converter> I must say, my Sevcon one has been the most 
> trouble free thing on the car! When I was running 90 volts it didn't care, 
> went back up to 120 volts, it never broke a sweat.I JUST hooked up an Iota 
> in Mike O's S-10, seems to be doing fine, as it CAME with an AC plug I just 
> plugged it in, and forgot about it, for tonite. I charged the 144 volt pack 
> today, cooked it lightly with the
> Monster Charge" Variac setup, got up to about 180 volts!Of COURSE I took the 
> truk for a spin, it cruises along in 3rd at about 75-80 amps @ 40-45mph, of 
> course it's hard to give constant amp draw figures as WHERE the hell do ya 
> find ANY lenghty, FLAT road in CT??As I had NO tags, insurance, etc I stayed 
> pretty darn close to home. I WANTED to crank her on, and see what she'd do, 
> but not going for any speed stuff 'til legal!Oh the Vacuum brakes sure would 
> be nice, too, for less stopping distance than a loaded Acela Express! Gently 
> cycling the new badd-eries, go a few miles, charge 'er up again, do MORE 
> miles and charge her again. Yur batteries will thank you that you broke them 
> in GENTLY! They will pay you back with loooong range and life.Well, it's 
> relative, sigh. I thought 20 k was a good lifespan for a pack of 
> floodies?But when they go, the animate perversity of in- animite objects; 
> one goes, and the OTHERS quickly follow. "IF he goes, I'm outta here, 
> too!"Believe me I tried replacing, onesies-twosies, but they, the rest of 
> the pack is on to you ,pretty quick!Good Union??
> 
> My suggestion to youse newbees; don't chunk a new pack in yur pride and 
> joy, and go blasting off with a "look at me , look at me , now! (From 'Cat 
> in the Hat!") How FAST it will go and how far? Don't be tempted. Break them 
> in lightly. Go out 3-4 miles, come home an' charge, do it again when you 
> have a few more minutes, short runs, extend yur joy rides as your cyclage 
> builds up, stay outta the go(was gunna say GAS) pedal, go lightly! A little 
> foreplay, if ya will?Build up 50-100 miles of gentle driving, before going 
> to the races<g>/ Oh we don't do that here, THAT'S over on the NEDRA Yahell 
> group site<g>!I would guess a 144 volt S-10 could manage 70-80 full bore? 
> EVentually, like a Conrail, or Union Pathetic, freight train?
> 
> But, to sorta wander back to the point, I DO, occasuionally? The decent 
> Acc. Battery WILL get ya home when your charging system shits out! A safety 
> thing as you can run your flashers, etc, AND pull in yur line switch! MAYBE 
> ya should have a set of clip leads jumpers, say#10 wire, to tap the main , 
> traction pack IF ya got anything left THERE? So you can get home, dignity 
> intact. The garden tracter badd-eries go bad in about a year, I've found. 
> Last one died, I SMELLED the SMELL of hydrogen, THAT smell we ALL know and 
> love so well! Ran down to my local battery place and got another GT 
> batterey. We're still honeymooning!Forgot about it, already!
> 
> YMMV?
> 
> Bob
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Douglas A. Stansfield" <[email protected]>
> To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>; 
> <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 6:40 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?
> 
> 
> > Dear EV enthusiasts,
> >
> MORE stuff below.
> >
> > I have put two Kelly DC to DC converters in my EV and the second one has 
> > now
> > stopped charging my accessories battery and I am considering just 
> > installing
> > this low cost Alternator off the motor with a pulley instead. Anybody
> > have any reason to not do this and try again with a different DC/DC
> > converter? I can drive around in the mean time with a fully charged Deep
> > Cycle but that approach spooks me at night as I have had the Accessory
> > battery die at night before and don't like that feeling at all. I live in
> > the country and there are NO street lights to start trying to figure out 
> > the
> > issue.
> >
> That's the TROUBLE with DC to dc's. They are silent, don't say 
> anything,good or bad, you don't know it has shit the bed, UNTIL a dark 
> night!I guess IF they hummed, whirred, beeped or SOMETHIN to let you know 
> they are STILL on the job? Of course a VOLT meter will clue you in.
> >
> > Since then, I have installed a Volt meter gauge strictly for the Accessory
> > battery. Just in case it starts to look like it is going to go down when
> > the brake pedal is depressed, I know I don't have much time left which
> > happened tonight and thus figured out the DC/DC converter is toast again.
> >
> >
> >
> > As always, appreciate the input ahead of time.
> >
> > This is WHY were here!
> >
> > Doug Stansfield
> >
> > www.EVAlbum.com/1973
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > -------------- next part --------------
> > An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> > URL: 
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091111/92cb71b9/attachment.html
> > _______________________________________________
> > General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> > Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> > Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> > Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> > 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_________________________________________________________________
Windows 7: Unclutter your desktop.
http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9690331&ocid=PID24727::T:WLMTAGL:ON:WL:en-US:WWL_WIN_evergreen:112009
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091112/3e517052/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Rick,

I think I will just fabricate it. I have an Advanced DC 9 inch motor not a
warp.

It shouldn't be too big a deal to get it set up.

Thanks for the reference point however....

Doug
www.evalbum.com/1973 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Rick Beebe
Sent: Thursday, November 12, 2009 9:08 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?



> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> > Thanks Dave,
> >
> > I am going to try the Alternator approach. My motor has the tail shaft
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Hazem! Ya gotta SHARE as you learn about this stuff! hope I bring a 
smile to the folks on the List, with my experiances, good and bad!?PROBABLY 
blown up MORE badd-eries than anybody! Be carefull, hydrogen explosions are 
dramatic and picturesque!I've been lucky!

Gees H1N1? Feh! It's THAT bad, nowadaze? How do YOU keep from gettin' 
it? Just curious? Dr's AREN'T supposed to get sick<g>?!

Bob, still healthy?
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Hazem Sedra" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, November 12, 2009 9:43 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?


>
> Thanks Bob, for your great advise to newbiees concerning the honewmoon 
> period
>
> with new batteries...very helpful advise!
>
>
>
> I am usually stuck in the office from 8 to 5 dealing with H1N1, so I look 
> forward to your morning briefings to help me start the day right.
>
> Thanks
>
> Hazem
>
>> From: [email protected]
>> To: [email protected]
>> Date: Thu, 12 Nov 2009 01:40:16 -0500
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?
>>
>> Hi Doug;
>>
>> Break down, go to Wal*Mart or a cheepo parts place and pop 20 bux and buy
>> a garden tracter battery!They are small, VERY common, hence the cheap 
>> price!
>> A Alternater belt driven off the front shaft of the motor works just 
>> FINE. I
>> sense Wayne at EV Blue nodding and saying ;"I TOLD ya so!" He has done 
>> over
>> ONE HUNDRED conversions! Sez it's the cheap way out. Do ya have the alt.
>> that the car was born with? HE always did! It's used to it, and it will 
>> be
>> happy to have it back? Or as David sez, you might wanna pop for a GOOD ,
>> pricy, DC to dc, converter> I must say, my Sevcon one has been the most
>> trouble free thing on the car! When I was running 90 volts it didn't 
>> care,
>> went back up to 120 volts, it never broke a sweat.I JUST hooked up an 
>> Iota
>> in Mike O's S-10, seems to be doing fine, as it CAME with an AC plug I 
>> just
>> plugged it in, and forgot about it, for tonite. I charged the 144 volt 
>> pack
>> today, cooked it lightly with the
>> Monster Charge" Variac setup, got up to about 180 volts!Of COURSE I took 
>> the
>> truk for a spin, it cruises along in 3rd at about 75-80 amps @ 40-45mph, 
>> of
>> course it's hard to give constant amp draw figures as WHERE the hell do 
>> ya
>> find ANY lenghty, FLAT road in CT??As I had NO tags, insurance, etc I 
>> stayed
>> pretty darn close to home. I WANTED to crank her on, and see what she'd 
>> do,
>> but not going for any speed stuff 'til legal!Oh the Vacuum brakes sure 
>> would
>> be nice, too, for less stopping distance than a loaded Acela Express! 
>> Gently
>> cycling the new badd-eries, go a few miles, charge 'er up again, do MORE
>> miles and charge her again. Yur batteries will thank you that you broke 
>> them
>> in GENTLY! They will pay you back with loooong range and life.Well, it's
>> relative, sigh. I thought 20 k was a good lifespan for a pack of
>> floodies?But when they go, the animate perversity of in- animite objects;
>> one goes, and the OTHERS quickly follow. "IF he goes, I'm outta here,
>> too!"Believe me I tried replacing, onesies-twosies, but they, the rest of
>> the pack is on to you ,pretty quick!Good Union??
>>
>> My suggestion to youse newbees; don't chunk a new pack in yur pride and
>> joy, and go blasting off with a "look at me , look at me , now! (From 
>> 'Cat
>> in the Hat!") How FAST it will go and how far? Don't be tempted. Break 
>> them
>> in lightly. Go out 3-4 miles, come home an' charge, do it again when you
>> have a few more minutes, short runs, extend yur joy rides as your cyclage
>> builds up, stay outta the go(was gunna say GAS) pedal, go lightly! A 
>> little
>> foreplay, if ya will?Build up 50-100 miles of gentle driving, before 
>> going
>> to the races<g>/ Oh we don't do that here, THAT'S over on the NEDRA 
>> Yahell
>> group site<g>!I would guess a 144 volt S-10 could manage 70-80 full bore?
>> EVentually, like a Conrail, or Union Pathetic, freight train?
>>
>> But, to sorta wander back to the point, I DO, occasuionally? The decent
>> Acc. Battery WILL get ya home when your charging system shits out! A 
>> safety
>> thing as you can run your flashers, etc, AND pull in yur line switch! 
>> MAYBE
>> ya should have a set of clip leads jumpers, say#10 wire, to tap the main 
>> ,
>> traction pack IF ya got anything left THERE? So you can get home, dignity
>> intact. The garden tracter badd-eries go bad in about a year, I've found.
>> Last one died, I SMELLED the SMELL of hydrogen, THAT smell we ALL know 
>> and
>> love so well! Ran down to my local battery place and got another GT
>> batterey. We're still honeymooning!Forgot about it, already!
>>
>> YMMV?
>>
>> Bob
>> ----- Original Message ----- 
>> From: "Douglas A. Stansfield" <[email protected]>
>> To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>;
>> <[email protected]>
>> Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 6:40 PM
>> Subject: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?
>>
>>
>> > Dear EV enthusiasts,
>> >
>> MORE stuff below.
>> >
>> > I have put two Kelly DC to DC converters in my EV and the second one 
>> > has
>> > now
>> > stopped charging my accessories battery and I am considering just
>> > installing
>> > this low cost Alternator off the motor with a pulley instead. Anybody
>> > have any reason to not do this and try again with a different DC/DC
>> > converter? I can drive around in the mean time with a fully charged 
>> > Deep
>> > Cycle but that approach spooks me at night as I have had the Accessory
>> > battery die at night before and don't like that feeling at all. I live 
>> > in
>> > the country and there are NO street lights to start trying to figure 
>> > out
>> > the
>> > issue.
>> >
>> That's the TROUBLE with DC to dc's. They are silent, don't say
>> anything,good or bad, you don't know it has shit the bed, UNTIL a dark
>> night!I guess IF they hummed, whirred, beeped or SOMETHIN to let you know
>> they are STILL on the job? Of course a VOLT meter will clue you in.
>> >
>> > Since then, I have installed a Volt meter gauge strictly for the 
>> > Accessory
>> > battery. Just in case it starts to look like it is going to go down 
>> > when
>> > the brake pedal is depressed, I know I don't have much time left which
>> > happened tonight and thus figured out the DC/DC converter is toast 
>> > again.
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > As always, appreciate the input ahead of time.
>> >
>> > This is WHY were here!
>> >
>> > Doug Stansfield
>> >
>> > www.EVAlbum.com/1973
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > -------------- next part --------------
>> > An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
>> > URL:
>> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091111/92cb71b9/attachment.html
>> > _______________________________________________
>> > General support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> > Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
>> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> > Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> > Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>> >
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
> _________________________________________________________________
> Windows 7: Unclutter your desktop.
> http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9690331&ocid=PID24727::T:WLMTAGL:ON:WL:en-US:WWL_WIN_evergreen:112009
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091112/3e517052/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.iotaengineering.com/dls.htm
You can pick them up on ebay for 100 dollars. The advantage is that if you keep the ac plug you can disconnect it & charge your battery separately from the pack. The 120v version can go up to about 180vdc & the 220 version much higher. Make sure you get a 55amp version. Some of the 45amp versions are the same price. Lawrence Rhodes... 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bob Rice <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Doug;
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why did your DC/DC die?


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Douglas A. Stansfield
Sent: Thursday, November 12, 2009 5:10 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'; [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?

Dear EV enthusiasts,



I have put two Kelly DC to DC converters in my EV and the second one has
now stopped charging my accessories battery and I am considering just
installing
this low cost Alternator off the motor with a pulley instead. Anybody
have any reason to not do this and try again with a different DC/DC
converter? I can drive around in the mean time with a fully charged
Deep Cycle but that approach spooks me at night as I have had the
Accessory battery die at night before and don't like that feeling at
all. I live in the country and there are NO street lights to start
trying to figure out the issue.



Since then, I have installed a Volt meter gauge strictly for the
Accessory battery. Just in case it starts to look like it is going to
go down when the brake pedal is depressed, I know I don't have much time
left which happened tonight and thus figured out the DC/DC converter is
toast again.



As always, appreciate the input ahead of time.



Doug Stansfield

www.EVAlbum.com/1973 





-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091111/92cb71b9/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/ Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cor,

Who knows? Opening up the box shows it is a big block of Epoxy. Maybe it
overhead. Maybe the soldering was good but who could tell with Epoxy all
over it. Maybe both of them just had poor quality components in them? I
can't be sure which one of these is the issue but I can't tell you for sure
that they both stopped working after about 2 months of use. Therefore, if
you need a short term DC/DC converter, please go ahead and purchase one. If
you want one that lasts longer than that, I would recommend another brand or
the alternator approach. I really want to do the Alternator approach. Once
I get around to it and test it, I will let you know how it is working out.

Doug
www.EVAlbum.com/1973 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Saturday, November 14, 2009 5:20 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?

Why did your DC/DC die?


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Douglas A. Stansfield
Sent: Thursday, November 12, 2009 5:10 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'; [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Alternator instead of DC to DC converter?

Dear EV enthusiasts,



I have put two Kelly DC to DC converters in my EV and the second one has
now stopped charging my accessories battery and I am considering just
installing
this low cost Alternator off the motor with a pulley instead. Anybody
have any reason to not do this and try again with a different DC/DC
converter? I can drive around in the mean time with a fully charged
Deep Cycle but that approach spooks me at night as I have had the
Accessory battery die at night before and don't like that feeling at
all. I live in the country and there are NO street lights to start
trying to figure out the issue.



Since then, I have installed a Volt meter gauge strictly for the
Accessory battery. Just in case it starts to look like it is going to
go down when the brake pedal is depressed, I know I don't have much time
left which happened tonight and thus figured out the DC/DC converter is
toast again.



As always, appreciate the input ahead of time.



Doug Stansfield

www.EVAlbum.com/1973 





-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091111/92cb71b9/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/ Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> 
> > Who knows? Opening up the box shows it is a big block of
> > Epoxy. Maybe it overhead. Maybe the soldering was good but
> ...


----------

